# Using Ivomectrin Pour on



## julierx1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can use Ivomec Pour on for catttle on my goats for worms?  I have heard to give it orally but did not know for sure.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

It works on my sheep.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 17, 2013)

yes, orally for goats. they cannot absorb it thru the skin like cows


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any clue as to how much?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 17, 2013)

Gosh, I don't use the stuff but I _think_ it's 1cc per 10 pounds. I don't remember for sure so don't go giving it to her yet. haha


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

I believe Straw is right. It's been so long since I've used it. The lbs. per cc sould be on the bottle.


----------



## Marianne (Jan 17, 2013)

I use Ivomec Pour On with great success as a pour on.  Goats have thinner skin than cows and some worry about irritation, but no problem noted here.  Using 1 cc per 22#.  It is so easy, and very low cost for me as I just swipe it from hubby's cow med cabinet.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

Evil stuff - avoid at all costs - yes it soaks in alright and never leaves


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 17, 2013)

SO would you or would you not use this orally?  Just looking for something good.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

I asked this a long while back and was told do NOT use it as a pour on, especially if you are intending it to treat internal parasites.  Have you have a vet test for parasites?


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes you can use it on sheep and goat As a oral wormer, don't put on their back, BUT AND YES THEIR IS A BUT,
this is the best there is. Meaning once you start using it you can't go back to the other wormers, as they will
not work any more.

You should alternate wormers is the rule: never letting them get ammune too one kind, swap back and forth 
from ivermetric, safeguard, and a few others. These are affective. But once you start using cattle poor on as a 
oral wormer for other livestock the other wormers won't be affective anymore.

I am going to say this, if you need to worm all the time, same animal all the time, you are just building a super 
worm who will be resistant to all wormers, best to get rid of the livestock that needs to be wormed all the time.
they will pass this on to their off spring. This is not cost affective and you will have losses, So start out with the
wormers that are meant for that breed, remember different wormers kill certain worms, so if you can find out
what kind of worm problems you may have best to treat them with the wormer that kills those worms.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2013)

ivermectin is considered a fairly poor wormer in many locations.  Cydectin, synanthic and prohibit being mroe affective.  
Personally, unless you already have the pour-on, I would just get the injectable Ivermectin.  Jefferslivestock sells an off brand that works well and you can give it orally at 1 cc per 20 to 30 lbs. 
I think it is normectin.  
If you already have the pour-on then I have heard of people using it as an oral wormer.  We use the cydectin pour-on as an oral wormer.  This is can also get quite a debate started. 

More and more vets in our area are know recommending that you stay with the same wormer as long as possible as long it is still working. That switching around to different wormers can build up resistance faster.  It gets frustrating, because it seems like every few years they tell you the opposite of what they were previously saying.  It is a learning process for everyone.  

Then I had a vet tell me that they are recommending Prohibit and synanthic mixed 50/50.  I was thinking that was really pulling out the big  guns.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 18, 2013)

Other breeders have recommended using the injectable for cows but giving to goats orally.  We've used it before, but we've never had a worm problem.

Never really discussed with the vet since all of our fecals have come back negative.

They actually give Ivomec to people in 3rd world countries.


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 19, 2013)

What are you trying to treat?   Have you done a fecal?  Invomec/Invermectin does not treat all worms, so it's good to know what and if you really need treatment for.  Here's my link for wormers  - http://www.elwoodranch.com/med/goatworm/

You can use the pour on orally at 1cc per 22lbs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> What are you trying to treat?   Have you done a fecal?  Invomec/Invermectin does not treat all worms, so it's good to know what and if you really need treatment for.  Here's my link for wormers  - http://www.elwoodranch.com/med/goatworm/
> 
> You can use the pour on orally at 1cc per 22lbs.


That your site?


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have decided to go with the Ivomectrin injectable to be on the safe side. Does it cover all worms?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

julierx1 said:
			
		

> I have decided to go with the Ivomectrin injectable to be on the safe side. Does it cover all worms?


No.  And you may not even have worms/internal parasites that would require treatment.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> More and more vets in our area are know recommending that you stay with the same wormer as long as possible as long it is still working. That switching around to different wormers can build up resistance faster.  It gets frustrating, because it seems like every few years they tell you the opposite of what they were previously saying.  It is a learning process for everyone.


 x2


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 19, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> mjgh06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

Cool. I didn't know if it was yours or just a site that you use.


----------

